# table saw slide spray



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey guys

I have a spray can of Bostik Top-Cote made for a friction free surface on a table saw, jointer, etc. My can is about empty and it's kind of expensive. Last time I checked it's close to $20 locally. You can get it online for about $11 but after shipping it's the same price.

Before I buy another can of this, has anyone ever used Elmer's Slide-All dry spray lubricant on their table saw?

http://www.hardwareworld.com/Slide-All-Spray-p7OAKKS.aspx

I have used this stuff on other things and it seems to work just fine and it's a lot cheaper. Wondering if anyone has ever used it for this purpose and what kind of results you've had.

Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

It may contain silicone, but this site says ...slicker than silicone...so who knows?

http://www.castlewholesalers.com/ELMER-S-E450-SLIDE-ALL-4oz-DrySpray-Lubricant.html


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

RichO said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have a spray can of Bostik Top-Cote made for a friction free surface on a table saw, jointer, etc. My can is about empty and it's kind of expensive. Last time I checked it's close to $20 locally. You can get it online for about $11 but after shipping it's the same price.
> 
> ...


I'm with woodnthings, I'd be afraid it contains silicone. You might try "SlipIt" about $10 for a quart can of a semi paste, not a spray. That's available at Grizzly and some others. It works well but doesn't last very long. Johnsons Wax is always a good standby but it also wears out. For a durable metal-to-metal lubricant I like Slip Plate. It isn't real pretty, kinda like flat black spray paint but works well. I use it on the router plunge towers and the motor body on fixed bases. It's a spray on graphite lube and once it cures it stays where it's put.:smile:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm cheap. I use baby powder on the saw table and jointer beds. Johnson's on fences and router plates and router table.
But, that slip it, that John mentioned, looks interesting.


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

Never knew that silicone was not recommended for saws, but after a little googling it reminded me that silicone on wood causes finishing problems.

The "SlipIt" does look interesting, and they do also have a spray, with or without silicone. I'm all for the lazy method of spray on and wipe off whenever possible :smile:


----------



## EagleTa2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hmmm... I just use good old fashioned paste wax. I rub it in - little circles - let it sit for a few minutes then buff it out. I use it on every moving part of my shopsmith... abd it moves like butter.

hope this helps
Geo


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

I definitely agree that paste wax makes for a great sliding surface. I use it occasionally when I do a thorough cleaning of my tools, and one can lasts forever. 

When I am in the middle of a project, though, and a work piece starts to bind, I like the convenience of quickly spraying and wiping off to get the surface slippery.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

RichO said:


> I definitely agree that paste wax makes for a great sliding surface. I use it occasionally when I do a thorough cleaning of my tools, and one can lasts forever.
> 
> When I am in the middle of a project, though, and a work piece starts to bind, I like the convenience of quickly spraying and wiping off to get the surface slippery.


Hi Rich, that's exactly the kind of application SlipIt is aimed at.... Just wipe it on and off quickly:thumbsup:


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

I go to the grocery store and buy a box of paraffin wax for $2+ and then to the drug store for a bottle of mineral oil ( in the laxative dept) another $2 
Fill a pot with water and set it to a boil, put a smaller pot inside of the first and pour the mineral oil into it. Add a stick of wax and let it melt. When the wax has dissolved, pour it off into a bottle and let it cool.
It can now be used as a food safe finish on wood, as a rust preventive on metal, as a friction reducer on saws, as a coating on screws to make them easier to insert without splitting, it also keeps glue from sticking and the list goes on. I use a bottle about every 8 or 9 months.
Regards
Joe


----------



## RichO (Apr 29, 2009)

Joe, wow, that's pretty innovative.... and I love your signature too :laughing:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jredburn said:


> I go to the grocery store and buy a box of paraffin wax for $2+ and then to the drug store for a bottle of mineral oil ( in the laxative dept) another $2
> Fill a pot with water and set it to a boil, put a smaller pot inside of the first and pour the mineral oil into it. Add a stick of wax and let it melt. When the wax has dissolved, pour it off into a bottle and let it cool.
> It can now be used as a food safe finish on wood, as a rust preventive on metal, as a friction reducer on saws, as a coating on screws to make them easier to insert without splitting, it also keeps glue from sticking and the list goes on. I use a bottle about every 8 or 9 months.
> Regards
> Joe


Thanks Joe, I've been using the same stuff but just as a wood on wood lubricant. Hadn't thought of using it on the saws. Would likely work on the saw blades also.... Hmmm, I foresee my usage of that stuff going up.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Some of the mentioned products contain teflon, or a wax of some sort. Whether there is any silicone present is another question. Silicone will affect finishing if done in the same environment. 

There are other considerations of what to use, as the characteristics of wax, teflon, or other chemicals can act as a barrier. I might be a bit anal about what products I use and how the work can get affected. Once an environment has been contaminated, especially with silicone, it's near impossible to get rid of it.

As for how well a fence will slide, well cleaned cast iron will provide a slick surface. Using synthetic abrasives can work wonders. It's possible to get the table so slick that the fence can be accidentally slid into the blade. Using a mica surfaced right feed table, or Melamine, will provide a smooth surface. 

Some fences will benefit with using a slick stick on tab for the underside.










 







.


----------



## dvalery20 (Jan 27, 2011)

RichO said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have a spray can of Bostik Top-Cote made for a friction free surface on a table saw, jointer, etc. My can is about empty and it's kind of expensive. Last time I checked it's close to $20 locally. You can get it online for about $11 but after shipping it's the same price.
> 
> ...


try an old shop trick, baby powder, it gets into the pores of the cast iron making it a super slippery surface, works better than waxes IMO, or you can also use bearing lubricant.


----------

